# الحب في رأي( قداسه البابا شنوده )



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

الحب: الذي يظن البعض أن الحديث عنه لا يخلو من الحرج, وهو الحب الذي بين فتي وفتاة, أو بين رجل وامرأة, والشباب قد يسأل عن هذا الموضوع في شئ من الحياء كأنه يعبر خطا أحمر!!
ـ هنا وأتذكر سؤالا قدمته لي صحفية مشهورة منذ نحو35 عاما, حيث قالت لي ما الفرق بين الحب والشهوة؟. وكانت إجابتي الحب يريد دائما أن يعطي, والشهوة تريد دائما أن تأخذ. الشهوة تريد أن تشبع ذاتها, ومن النادر أن تشبع. فهي تريد باستمرار, وقد يكون الطرف الآخر ضحيتها. وليس هذا هو الحب بمعناه الحقيقي.
ـ فالذي يحب فتاة لا يضيع سمعتها بكثرة لقاءاته معها, ولا يشغل فكرها بحيث تفشل في دراستها أو في عملها, والأهم من هذا كله أنه لا يضيع عفتها, ويلقيها إلي مستقبل مظلم! فإن كان يحبها لكي يتزوجها, فليحفظها نقية وسليمة إلي حين يتم الزواج.
ـ كذلك فلنفرق بين الحب العاطفي والحب الجنسي, فالحب العاطفي لا خطر منه, ويمكن للشباب من الجنسين أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضا, إن كان حبا طاهرا في نطاق الحياة الجامعية أو الزمالة في العمل, طالما يكون ذلك مجرد مشاعر بريئة لا علاقة له بالجسد وغرائزه.
أما الحب الجنسي, فله خطورته وانحرافاته, وقد سمح به الله في محيط الزواج, وبه يتم إنجاب البنين واستمرارية الجنس البشري, وفي غير الزواج لا يسمح به.
ـ قرأت مرة لأحد الكتاب أنه عرض لموضوع الحب فقال إن الحب هو أكثر العواطف أنانية ولعله يقصد أن رجلا يحب امرأة, فيهمه أنها لا تحب أحدا غيره. كذلك فإن امرأة تحب رجلا, فلا تقبل أبدا أن يحب امرأة غيرها ومن هذين المثالين, واضح أن هذا الحب يرتبط بالغيرة.
ومثل هذه الغيرة تحمل في داخلها أمرين هما عدم الثقة بالنفس, ومعها الشك في الطرف الآخر أن تكون له علاقة آثمة مع طرف ثالث, ولكن المرأة الواثقة بأنوثتها, وبقوة جاذبيتها, وبشدة تأثيرها علي الرجل, لا تجد سببا يجعلها تغار من امرأة أخري, بل لا تحسب أن هناك امرأة أخري تنافسها. وكذلك الرجل الواثق من محبة امرأته له, والذي لا يشك أبدا في إخلاصها له.
ـ موضوع آخر في الحب, وهو مدي العلاقة بين الشابات والشبان الزملاء في الجامعة, وأنا دائما أقول إن الطالبة التي تتحدث مع كل زملائها بروح جامعية, وفي أدب وحشمة, لا يشك فيها أحد, لأنه من غير المعقول, ومن غير الممكن أن تكون في علاقة خاطئة مع الكل.. وبنفس الوضع الطالب الذي يتحدث مع كل الفتيات والزميلات بالروح الجامعية المعروفة.
إنما تبدأ الشكوك تحوم في حالات التخصص, أي عندما تخصص فتاة في الحديث مع شاب معين بالذات من زملائها, وتذاكر معه, وتتبادل معه كراسات المحاضرات, وتلتقي به دون غيره. هنا تبدأ الألسنة والشائعات, وتصبح سمعتها وسمعته داخل علامة استفهام؟!
ـ وهنا قد يسأل البعض ألا يكون الحب بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة مقدمة لزواجهما؟. وفي الإجابة علي هذا السؤال نقول إنه يندر زواج اثنين في نفس العمر, فغالبا ما يكون الزوج أكبر سنوات من الزوجة. ثم إن الطالب سوف لا يتزوج إلا بعد التخرج, وبعد أن يقضي فترة الخدمة العسكرية, ثم ينتهي منها ليجد وظيفة أو عملا يدر عليه رزقا( إنه كان ذلك ممكنا) بحيث يمكنه أن يجد مسكنا خاصا, ويكون له مال يتقدم به للزواج.. وكل ذلك يستغرق سنوات. فهل ستبقي زميلته منتظرة له طول هذه المدة؟ وهل سيبقي الحب بينهما قائما, كما هو؟! علي الرغم من انقطاع الزمالة الدراسية التي كانت تسمح بالتلاقي كل يوم تقريبا, وعلي الرغم من اختلاف ظروف الحياة. لذلك فموضوع الزواج بين زميل وزميلة في الجامعة, يحتاج إلي روية ومزيد من العمق في التفكير.
ـ وفي مجال الحب, هناك نصيحة أقولها لكل فتاة: ضعي ضوابط لمشاعرك وعواطفك. ولا تفرطي أبدا في نفسك. فغالبا ما لا يقبل أي شاب أن يتزوج من فتاة فرطت في نفسها معه, وقد تحوطه الشكوك بأنه إن تزوجها قد تفرط في نفسها مع غيره, مادمت هي سهلة بهذا الوضع!

كوني حافظة لنفسك كل الحفظ.. ولتعرفي أن المحجوب مرغوب. ومن الناحية الأخري يقول المثل إذا كثر العرض, قل الطلب.

ـ أخيرا أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وإذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم, ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويعشش داخلكم, وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائما بحيائك, فإن الحياء زينة المرأة.​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2009)

_رائعه يا كوكو المحاضره _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يونيو 2009)

> أخيرا أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وإذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم, ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويعشش داخلكم, وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائما بحيائك, فإن الحياء زينة المرأة.



بجد بجد بجد مافيش كلام بعد كلام قداسة البابا يملا القلب و يخاطب الفكر بكل جوانبه 
بجد ربنا يحافظلنا عليه و يحميهولنا و يديله طولت العمر
مرسي كتييييير اووووي يا كوكو على المحاضرة الحلوة اوي دي بجد مفيدة جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك 
اذكرني في صلاتك 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 يونيو 2009)

بجد كلام البابا

كلام يدخل فى القلب

كلام فى الصميم

ميرسى يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

+ يظن البعض أن الحديث عنه لا يخلو من الحرج، وهو الحُب الذي بين فتى وفتاة، أو بين رجل وامرأة. والشباب قد يسأل عن هذا الموضوع في شيء من الحياء كأنه يعبر خطاً أحمر!! هنا وأتذكَّر سؤالاً قدَّمته لي صحفية مشهورة منذ حوالي 35 عاماً. حيث قالت لي: " ما الفرق بين الحُب والشهوة؟ ". وكانت إجابتي: " الحب يريد دائماً أن يُعطي، والشهوة تريد دائماً أن تأخذ "+ فالذي يحب فتاة لا يُضيِّع سُمعتها بكثرة لقاءاته معها. ولا يشغل فكرها بحيث تفشل في دراستها أو في عملها. والأهم من هذا كله أنه لا يضيع عفَّتها، ويلقيها إلى مستقبل مظلم! فإن كان يحبها لكي يتزوجها، فليحفظها نقية وسليمة إلى حين يتم الزواج ... فالذي يحب فتاة حُبَّاً حقيقياً، يحرص عليها كما يحرص على أخته ويُقدِّم لها كل معونة، في إخلاص لها، ويحميها من نفسه ومن نفسها ضد أي إنحراف يطرأ على علاقتهما... ++ الفتى الذي يحب فتاه يحرص على سمعتها كما يحرص على سمعة اخته . و يحرص على بتوليتها . و يحرص على مشاعرها , فلا يشغلها به , و لا يعلقها بشخصه , و قد يتركها بعد ذلك حيرى , و لا تجد طريقها في الحياة , او تجده مظلما امامها . . انستطيع ان نسمي هذا حبا . قد يسميه البعض مجرد تسلية في حياه الشباب ّّ و لكن ما هو ثمن هذه التسلية من الناحية الروحية , و من الناحية الاجتماعية ... هذه التسلية التي تشغل الفكر , و قد تضيع المستقبل ّ و قد تفقد الشاب او الشابة نجاحهما في الدراسة او تفوقهما . و ليس هذا حب لأحد منهما . الحب الحقيقي لابد ان يرتبط بنقاوة القلب. و الحب بين الشابين لا يجوز ان يلغي محبتهما لله فقد قال الرب ان من احب احدا اكثر منه , فلا يستحقه (مت 10: 37 ) . فهل يجوز لشاب ان يحب فتاه اكثر من الله! و هل يجوز لفتاه ان تحب فتى اكثر من الله! و هل يجوز ان تدخل في هذه المحبة تتعارض مع نقاوة القلب التي بدونها لا يعاين احد الرب ! الذي يحبك حقا , لا يمكن ان يفقدك روحياتك . الذي يحبك حقا , لا يغتصب منك لنفسه حبك نحو الله , و لا يقلل من مقدارة , و يهز داخل قلبك محبتك نحو الله ... و لا يتركك في صراع بين محبتين ... محبة روحية ,و محبة جسدية , او محبة نحو الله ,و محبة نحو انسان+ كذلك فلنفرق بين الحب العاطفي Emotional والحُب الجنسي ***ual. فالحُب العاطفي لا خطر منه. ويمكن للشباب من الجنسين أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضاً، إن كان حُبَّاً طاهراً في نطاق الحياة الجامعية أو الزمالة في العمل، طالما يكون مُجرَّد مشاعر بريئة لا علاقة له بالجسد وغرائزه... أمَّا الحُب الجنسي، فله خطورته وإنحرافاته. وقد سمح به اللـه في محيط الزواج. وبه يتم إنجاب البنين واستمرارية الجنس البشري. وفي غير الزواج لا يُسمح به... + فإن وجد شخص أن مشاعره نحو فتاة قد انحرفت إلى الجنس *** ، بينما لا تربطه بها علاقة شرعية، فليشعر أن هناك خطيئة تسعى إليه أو يسعى هو إليها. وينبغي أن يضبط نفسه ومشاعره، ويُنقِّي نفسه من الداخل. + وفي مجال الحُب، هناك نصيحة أقولها لكل فتاة: ضعي ضوابط لمشاعركِ وعواطفكِ. ولا تُفرِّطي أبداً في نفسكِ. فغالباً ما لا يقبل أي شاب أن يتزوج من فتاة فرَّطت في نفسها معه. وقد تحوطه الشكوك بأنه إن تزوجها قد تُفرِّط في نفسها مع غيره، مادامت هى سهلة بهذا الوضع...! كوني حافظة لنفسكِ كل الحفظ. واعرفي أن المحجوب مرغوب. ومن الناحية الأخرى يقول المَثل: " إذا كثُرَ العرض، قلّ الطلب ". فاحفظي هذيْن المَثَلَيْن. وكوني حكيمة جداً في علاقاتكِ. واعلمي أن العاطفة إذا لم ترتبط بالحكمة، تتحوَّل إلى طياشة ونزوة. ورُبَّما إلى ضياع... + أخيراً: أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وأذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم. ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويُعشِّش داخلكم. وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائماً بحيائكِ، فإن الحياء زينة للمرأة


__________________

دورت على صاحب مالتش صاحب يتصاحب
دورت على الحب اصل الحب ملوش صاحب
دورت على الحنان انتهى ويا الى كان
بعد امى مليش الدنيا متسويش​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

رووووووووعه يا النهيسى 
تسلم ايدك 
موضوع فى غاييييييييه الاهميه 
ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*تسلم ايدك يانهيسي جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

+ يظن البعض أن الحديث عنه لا يخلو من الحرج، وهو الحُب الذي بين فتى وفتاة، أو بين رجل وامرأة. والشباب قد يسأل عن هذا الموضوع في شيء من الحياء كأنه يعبر خطاً أحمر!! هنا وأتذكَّر سؤالاً قدَّمته لي صحفية مشهورة منذ حوالي 35 عاماً. حيث قالت لي: " ما الفرق بين الحُب والشهوة؟ ". وكانت إجابتي: " الحب يريد دائماً أن يُعطي، والشهوة تريد دائماً أن تأخذ "

+ فالذي يحب فتاة لا يُضيِّع سُمعتها بكثرة لقاءاته معها. ولا يشغل فكرها بحيث تفشل في دراستها أو في عملها. والأهم من هذا كله أنه لا يضيع عفَّتها، ويلقيها إلى مستقبل مظلم! فإن كان يحبها لكي يتزوجها، فليحفظها نقية وسليمة إلى حين يتم الزواج ... فالذي يحب فتاة حُبَّاً حقيقياً، يحرص عليها كما يحرص على أخته ويُقدِّم لها كل معونة، في إخلاص لها، ويحميها من نفسه ومن نفسها ضد أي إنحراف يطرأ على علاقتهما...

 ++ الفتى الذي يحب فتاه يحرص على سمعتها كما يحرص على سمعة اخته . و يحرص على بتوليتها . و يحرص على مشاعرها , فلا يشغلها به , و لا يعلقها بشخصه , و قد يتركها بعد ذلك حيرى , و لا تجد طريقها في الحياة , او تجده مظلما امامها . . انستطيع ان نسمي هذا حبا . قد يسميه البعض مجرد تسلية في حياه الشباب ّّ و لكن ما هو ثمن هذه التسلية من الناحية الروحية , و من الناحية الاجتماعية ... هذه التسلية التي تشغل الفكر , و قد تضيع المستقبل ّ و قد تفقد الشاب او الشابة نجاحهما في الدراسة او تفوقهما . و ليس هذا حب لأحد منهما . الحب الحقيقي لابد ان يرتبط بنقاوة القلب. 

و الحب بين الشابين لا يجوز ان يلغي محبتهما لله فقد قال الرب ان من احب احدا اكثر منه , فلا يستحقه (مت 10: 37 ) . فهل يجوز لشاب ان يحب فتاه اكثر من الله! و هل يجوز لفتاه ان تحب فتى اكثر من الله! و هل يجوز ان تدخل في هذه المحبة تتعارض مع نقاوة القلب التي بدونها لا يعاين احد الرب ! الذي يحبك حقا , لا يمكن ان يفقدك روحياتك . الذي يحبك حقا , لا يغتصب منك لنفسه حبك نحو الله , و لا يقلل من مقدارة , و يهز داخل قلبك محبتك نحو الله ... و لا يتركك في صراع بين محبتين ... 

محبة روحية ,و محبة جسدية , او محبة نحو الله ,و محبة نحو انسان+ كذلك فلنفرق بين الحب العاطفي Emotional والحُب الجنسي l. فالحُب العاطفي لا خطر منه. ويمكن للشباب من الجنسين أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضاً، إن كان حُبَّاً طاهراً في نطاق الحياة الجامعية أو الزمالة في العمل، طالما يكون مُجرَّد مشاعر بريئة لا علاقة له بالجسد وغرائزه... أمَّا الحُب الجنسي، فله خطورته وإنحرافاته. وقد سمح به اللـه في محيط الزواج. وبه يتم إنجاب البنين واستمرارية الجنس البشري. وفي غير الزواج لا يُسمح به...

 + فإن وجد شخص أن مشاعره نحو فتاة قد انحرفت إلى الجنس *** ، بينما لا تربطه بها علاقة شرعية، فليشعر أن هناك خطيئة تسعى إليه أو يسعى هو إليها. وينبغي أن يضبط نفسه ومشاعره، ويُنقِّي نفسه من الداخل. 

+ وفي مجال الحُب، هناك نصيحة أقولها لكل فتاة: ضعي ضوابط لمشاعركِ وعواطفكِ. ولا تُفرِّطي أبداً في نفسكِ. فغالباً ما لا يقبل أي شاب أن يتزوج من فتاة فرَّطت في نفسها معه. وقد تحوطه الشكوك بأنه إن تزوجها قد تُفرِّط في نفسها مع غيره، مادامت هى سهلة بهذا الوضع...! كوني حافظة لنفسكِ كل الحفظ. واعرفي أن المحجوب مرغوب. ومن الناحية الأخرى يقول المَثل: " إذا كثُرَ العرض، قلّ الطلب ". فاحفظي هذيْن المَثَلَيْن. وكوني حكيمة جداً في علاقاتكِ. واعلمي أن العاطفة إذا لم ترتبط بالحكمة، تتحوَّل إلى طياشة ونزوة. ورُبَّما إلى ضياع... + أخيراً: أقول للشباب: لتكن قلوبكم وأذهانكم عامرة بما يشغلها من مشاعر روحية وأفكار عميقة خاصة بمستقبلكم. ولا تتركوا فرصة لأي فكر جنسي أن يدخل ويُعشِّش داخلكم. وأقول للفتاة: احتفظي دائماً بحيائكِ، فإن الحياء زينة للمرأة​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*موضوع جميل و مهم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا

اخى الحبيب

للمرور الرائع جدا

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الحب بين شاب وفتاة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*



dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2010)

*رائع جداااا يا كوكو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

